# ADA Mini-M Shrimp Journal



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I just placed an order for my first ADA Cube!
Well a DO!AQUA Cube









Tank:ADA Mini-M
Lighting: 26w power compact fluorescent bulb clip on (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GVSTRG/ref=oss_product)
Substrate: 3M black quartz fine grade
Plants: Undecided
Inhabitants: Red Cherry Shrimp
Filter: Red Sea Nano HOB with pre filter

I'm on the search for some nice stones/rocks. I'll be going to local nurseries and places that sell bonsai trees for the stones/rocks.

This tank will be relatively low tech. I dont dose or use CO2. 

I currently have a lot of small narrow leaf Java fern plantlets that I will use for the time being until I find something else to plant.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

The Red Sea nano filter might not be able to keep up with a mini-m. I had one on my 2.5 gallon, and the substrate was constantly dirty with only 1 betta in the tank and limited feedings. It also doesn't produce very good flow. Just my experience but I would go with a AquaClear 20 or similar. 

Good luck with the new tank!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Zeldar.
IS this too much light the Mini-M if im not dosing or using Co2?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Well you might have too much light with no co2. It all depends on which plants you want to grow. I have 26watts over my mini-m growing HC and its fine. I do have a DIY co2 on there though. You should give DIY co2 a chance. Its really easy to setup up and the only thing you probably need to buy is a $6 nano diffuser off ebay. The rest of the supplies you probably have at home.

Oh, forgot to mention, if its too much light and you are getting algae you can try raising the light up higher from the water surface. I know this might be hard with the light you have though.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

ACtually. I might cancel my light order. I just noticed that It will probably not cover the whole length of the cube. I"m looking for different options of light now...

The cube is actually going to go on my bar countertop so space is limited. I don't want much clutter.

1) I found that Coralife makes a 9" mini. Total 18W... but it doesn't allow for mounting legs so i'm not sure how i would use it.

2) Then there is Archaea clip on 27W Cost the most though.

3) The light that I was planning on ordering....

4) Get 2 Ott-Lights 

Suggestions?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say go all out and get the Archaea lamp. It's the best bet for a Mini-M behind the Solar series, and provides the same light. 
I also have to agree with *zeldar* that a Red Sea Nano is too underpowered for the Mini-M. I had one on mine when my canister was down, and it really felt like there was no movement at all. 
I don't know what your budget is, but if you can afford to spend a little bit you can get the ADA Co2 System and the parts to have it take up zero counterspace (you can hang it from the side of the tank) Or if you go the DIY route, I've found Vitamin Water bottles work great for nano tanks and take up very little room. 
I don't know if you're looking for suggestions for plants, but with 26/27W over the Mini-M, you can grow just about anything. I've currently got Glosso, HC, HM and H. tenellum growing in mine, all carpeting. Anubias nana 'petite' is another slow grower that seems like it was made for a nano tank.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea I use 2 ott-lites for 26watts total on my mini-m. It is kinda expensive to have to buy 2 but like you, I had very limited room and had to have my lights behind the tank. It seems to be carpeting my HC great though. I have mine sitting on styrofoam so the lights are about 2 inces from the water surface.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks.. you guys say I can grow "anything" is that with or without Co2? 

I'm really eying that archaea lamp. Its nice and sleek. .. I"m selling off my 20 gal long tank/stand with a whole bunch of stuff to downside to this cube so I'm trying to keep costs at a minimum (after the light of course!)


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Luichenwai said:


> Thanks.. you guys say I can grow "anything" is that with or without Co2?
> 
> I'm really eying that archaea lamp. Its nice and sleek. .. I"m selling off my 20 gal long tank/stand with a whole bunch of stuff to downside to this cube so I'm trying to keep costs at a minimum (after the light of course!)


I've used Co2 on all my tanks, be it DIY or pressurized, so I can't help with that part. On smaller tanks such as this one you can probably get away with using Excel as a carbon substitute though.


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

I use 2 ott light knock-offs from Officemax. 20 bucks each


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Kenny- What are the lights called? do they use screw in bulbs?

NVM I found it.. Catalina... Great Find!.. I was hoping it used the spiral compact twist in type bulbs. But oh well


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

The Office Max lights are made by a company called Tensor. Both my roommates and my gf work from Omax, I got them at the great price of free for my Mini-S. They are good but you'll have to put something under them to raise them high enough for the M. That's what dissuaded me from using them on mine tbh.
Also, if you're going that route, having them staggered on the sides looks great and distributes the light better. I don't know what kind of space constraints we're talking about here, but the lights only go out about 4" max from the sides, and you can use some of the corner moulding for doorways to raise it (the square ones with all the circles, I don't know what they are called exactly), and they are generally the same size as the bases of the ott-lites.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I actually found those lights for even cheaper. $9.99!!! I'll post up where I found them after I get them. I don't want to tell people get them here and they turn out to be crap. I'm actually waiting for them to open so I can ask if it comes with the bulb. 

Even though it doesn't sit high enough for that price, I'll find something to raise it up. 

Edit:
I just placed an order for 2 of the Ott-lite types from https://maxbuyer.officemax.com/integration/shopmvc.selectItemDetail.web?&nid=0122829

Great price! and only $2.95 shipping if under $25..

On to my next question. I'm still trying to decide on how to scape this tank. I only have some narrow leaf Java Fern. What are other neat plants I could use with the 26Watt lighting (no co2, no ferts(maybe excel)) I would like to have a nice carpet of something. I've always wanted a carpet of HC. but will it survive in this situation?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I got away with growing HC in an excel only tank for a while. It didn't look great like you see in co2 tanks. It grows pretty stringy and is lighter green than normal. Algae eventually took hold and the HC didn't really recover.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to go with Marsilea Minuta. I'm going to try to make the WHOLE tank a nice carpet of this. I also need to hunt down some nice rocks. I might throw some Narrow Leaf Java fern in the back.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

haha in the same tank as the HC I had marsilea minuta. Great minds think alike! I had a much better experience with this plant than the HC. However, it took FOREVER to get going. 

This is as good as mine carpeted in like 6 months... http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab100/gregkarnes21/P4210012.jpg

But it never have algae issues and was always green. Just give it some time and it will grow.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

niceeeee!! 

I figured if I'm just doing excel every once in a while, Marsilea minuta would be a perfect plant for the situation. Hard part now is finding some nice looking rocks. I'm going to go check out the landscaping rock yards


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

M. minuta is a great plant and in my experience doesn't take much to get going. I got mine from this to this in just over two months. Granted that was with the same light over a tank that's about 2g smaller, but I started out with DIY Co2 and it ran out in a couple weeks, I didn't dose and it only ever housed at most a pair of oto's. I think the trick is to start out with a decent amount from the get-go. Whereas HC is recommended beinging planted an inch apart, I'd say get enough to plant them about half an inch apart.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful. I just PMed someone on this forum for 2 portions. Hopefully its enough to start out. Actually, I had this plant a while ago and yes it grows very slow. Thanks for the info guys. I"ll keep updating this thread with new info about the tank and its process.

I'm going to a local nursery in a little bit to check out there rocks for bonsai and landscaping. hopefully I'll find some nice ones. Unfortunately I don't live near Mountains where I can find the seiryu like stones. And not wanting to pay $50+ for rocks limits me.


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep....I use the Tensor lights. I have them on a 4x4 wood block to raise it up.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I think im going to go a different route than the Seiryu like stones. I'm gonna use the smooth river rocks. and still have the MM carpet and some narrow leaf java fern in the back with some deep slopes on the sides of the tank. 

I"m going on a run right now and will try to hunt down some smaller river rocks. Oh and for the raising of the lights, I have an old Bonsai stand that I'm going to use.  
Cheers!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

I need some help guys. I'm trying to figure out how to set up the hardscape of the tank. I've been looking through tons of pictures for Iwagumi type setups. But none seem to use those smooth type river rocks. 
My initial plan was to collect a bunch of the small river rocks and have them in the back left corner, kinda randomly piled up a little bit and have the substrate at a slop from highest point in the back left dropping down to the front right. Kind of creating a Mountain/Hill like appearance. Then have the Marseila Minuta covering the whole ground. 

Anyone have any pics of tanks with those smooth river rocks? Just trying to get different ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd say go for it. Especially because not may people have done it before!

If you look up some of CL's journals, I think he did a layout with only rounded river rocks that looked really cool. I don't think it was an iwagumi, but it would be a nice frame of reference.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Ok. Thanks I'll look it up.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Update: Just received my Do!Aqua Mini-M from UPS. When I get home from work, I'll be filling it in with substrate and trying to pick a hardscape. I found 2 nicely shaped stones but they aren't that tall just to have 2 stones in the whole tank. So it might look wierd with the top half being empty. I have a bunch of large/medium/small smoother river rocks (grey color) that I could try. The Substrate is 3M Colorquartz T Grade Black Color.

I"ll post pics tonight to see which looks best and for opinions. Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Ok so here's what I"m working with. 

Imagine Marseila Minuta or UG covering the whole tank

*#1*

















*#2*








Here are some other rocks I have that I can use...









*#3*










*#4*








I think I'm going with #4.... But on the fence with that one rock on the right.. Either take it out.. or move it towards the front... 
What do you all think?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks cool. I think number 4 is a little too "rock heavy" on the left. I like #3 the best.

-el g


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

I like one the best. 
Nice rocks.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I like 1 or 4 the best. Nice rocks I just used similar ones in my Sulawesi shrimp tank and it looks really nice. The shrimp like to hang out in the little crevices between the rocks. 

If you go with 4 I think you should push the front rocks into the substrate just a little bit more. Same with the single rock on the right.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

1,3, don't care for 4 much at all.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input. 
Didn't have more time last night to mess around with the setup. 

-AQUADEAN- I'll try putting the front stones into the substrate a little bit to see how it looks tonight. 

I think it will look nice once plants are in and growing.... The shrimp weither it be CRS/RCS/ or Sulawesi Srhimp will like the extra hiding spacing I think.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Here's an update....

I added some Marsilea Minuta and a little bit of Frogbit. in the back right corner is a rock with Mini Pellia. I'll be getting some UG hopefully tomorrow or Friday and will see how that plant likes the setting. I"ll be planting the UG on the right side. I want to see if the MM will grow better or the UG...









Looks like they like the new tank!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the tank too! I think the rocks on the left side would look better if there was some Weeping Moss cascading down on it or something similar to that.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks ZooTycoonMaster... I'm actually thinking of getting some Mini Pellia into some of those crevices once my little rock of it grows a bit.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

I have some moss in between river rocks in one of my tanks, it looks nice,
so im super suer that the mini will look amazing there too '
Nice set up.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks good!

I don't know how well UG will grow in here without co2 and using inert gravel. I just didn't get nice growth with my UG until I slapped the diy co2 on it. 

I agree, some mini pelia would look nice all over the rock pile. Fissidens would also look great on the pile.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's some healthy looking MM! 

I didn't think I would like the rock slide, but it looks really good with the plants in there.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> I didn't think I would like the rock slide, but it looks really good with the plants in there.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Dj2005-Thanks again!  

I think the contrast in color with the rocks and MM did the trick! I cant wait till the Mini Pellia grows!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice! Once that MP starts to grow out a bit, you can take pieces of it off that rock and start placing it in all the crevices. MP starts slow but once it gets going it's very steady.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

quick question... I just dosed with Excel, half cap full. I plan on doing this every other day. Does this sound about right? Or once a week. 26W, 5.5 gal tank..


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Luichenwai said:


> quick question... I just dosed with Excel, half cap full. I plan on doing this every other day. Does this sound about right? Or once a week. 26W, 5.5 gal tank..


Using the cap to measure isn't all that accurate.

You should be dosing .5ml per day or 1ml per day if dosing 2x the amount, which is what I do in my Mini M. You can, of course, choose to continue dosing every other day or whenever, but I do not suggest going above 1ml. I know that Seachem recommends doing a large dose after a WC, but their reasoning is due to excess floating debris, of which you shouldn't have much of if you are doing a "proper" WC (making sure you aren't dumping the water in causing the substrate to fly all over the place).


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

i guess its time for me to go get me a eye dropper from walmart. 

Thanks


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Quick update.

5-12-10
No big changes. I had some UG in there, but def doesn't look as good without the Co2.. I'm opting to go ALL Marsilea Minuta for the carpet, Mini Pellia on the rock hill, Frogbit as floater. 

Are there any floaters that will flower?


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice tank, cant wait till everything fills in


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Red Root Floater sometimes flowers. The flowers aren't anything all that spectacular, however. Link to flower picture: http://i44.tinypic.com/nwzfhh.jpg


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

I think I need a new filter.. the nano one isnt really cutting it. I wonder if the Aquaclear 20 will be too strong? can the water flow be adjusted on these?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Luichenwai said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I think I need a new filter.. the nano one isnt really cutting it. I wonder if the Aquaclear 20 will be too strong? can the water flow be adjusted on these?


The AC 20 can be easily adjusted in flow rate and should work fine on your tank. I use one on my 10g and I feel it is a bit too weak for that tank at full speed.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

nice.... guess i'll be going to petsmart later today!


----------

